# light button



## Geis mom (Nov 25, 2012)

I hate to admit but I accidently adjusted the light button to off.  Of course the screen is blank and I can't see anything to turn it back on.  Any clues as to how I might do this.  Thanks  Gei's mom


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

You will still be able to see the words on a Kindle if you turn the light off. Well, provided that you are in a room with a light on.  You could try rebooting your Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . even with the light completely down to zero, if that's even possible, you can still see the screen same as with a kindle that doesn't even have a light. I wonder if you turned the whole device off. Try pressing and holding the button to turn it back on. If it's just off it should only be 5 or 10 seconds. If it's frozen, 30-40 seconds should trigger a reboot.


----------



## Climbing_Holds (Mar 8, 2018)

great


----------

